# Moving to Madrid



## harbourgirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi, my husband and I are moving to Madrid with his job and we are trying to find the best places to live. We have decided to rent and want to stay in the North/North West area outside of the city. We have both just turned 50, finally child free and have a dog but prefer a house to an apartment.

Liking the look of Las Rozas as it appears to have good transport links to the city (where hubby will be working). Does anyone have some advice please - would be very grateful.

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

harbourgirl said:


> Hi, my husband and I are moving to Madrid with his job and we are trying to find the best places to live. We have decided to rent and want to stay in the North/North West area outside of the city. We have both just turned 50, finally child free and have a dog but prefer a house to an apartment.
> 
> Liking the look of Las Rozas as it appears to have good transport links to the city (where hubby will be working). Does anyone have some advice please - would be very grateful.
> 
> Thanks


hi & :welcome:


we've had few people moving to Madrid recently 

have a look at this thread http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/93880-moving-madrid-work-need-some-advice.html

the second post has some links which might be useful for you


----------



## harbourgirl (Nov 6, 2011)

thanks, reading back through my post I was really wanting to know best areas within Las Rozas. Pretty sure that is where we want to live after trawling idealista etc for weeks!

Will read other threads too - many thanks for the welcome x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

harbourgirl said:


> thanks, reading back through my post I was really wanting to know best areas within Las Rozas. Pretty sure that is where we want to live after trawling idealista etc for weeks!
> 
> Will read other threads too - many thanks for the welcome x


if you look on the 'useful links' sticky thread above you'll find a few more rental websites to trawl through


----------



## toast (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello, las Rozas is quite huge, and the A6 si a quite bussy road, were are you going to be working? and are you flexible on office hours? if you can avoid driving between 7:30 and 9:00 Am you will save having to spend more than 50 minutes on the car to do 20 km!!

positive side, you are near the mountain (sierra) so if very nice to walk arround during the weekend....
there are other very nice areas like Soto de la Moraleja, o El encinar de los Reyes, very stablished , lot of green areas, very peacefull and classy , and just at 7 km from the financial district of madrid....

Madrid is a big city so is always wise to get accomodation in distance to your office.... if you need more info let me know....



harbourgirl said:


> Hi, my husband and I are moving to Madrid with his job and we are trying to find the best places to live. We have decided to rent and want to stay in the North/North West area outside of the city. We have both just turned 50, finally child free and have a dog but prefer a house to an apartment.
> 
> Liking the look of Las Rozas as it appears to have good transport links to the city (where hubby will be working). Does anyone have some advice please - would be very grateful.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Near the station might be a consideration if a daily commute into the city is needed. I believe monthly rail tickets make UK prices look stupidly extortionate.


----------



## harbourgirl (Nov 6, 2011)

toast said:


> Hello, las Rozas is quite huge, and the A6 si a quite bussy road, were are you going to be working? and are you flexible on office hours? if you can avoid driving between 7:30 and 9:00 Am you will save having to spend more than 50 minutes on the car to do 20 km!!
> 
> positive side, you are near the mountain (sierra) so if very nice to walk arround during the weekend....
> there are other very nice areas like Soto de la Moraleja, o El encinar de los Reyes, very stablished , lot of green areas, very peacefull and classy , and just at 7 km from the financial district of madrid....
> ...


Thanks - will take a good look. Hoping to get over in the new year and see these areas for myself. Hubby has been travelling to Madrid for last 3 years but doesnt get much time to get out and look around. Initially he will prob work from home and will be setting up an office once we have settled. Also, quite concerned that I will be lonely at home every day which is why I want an area with plenty to do but definitely am no longer a city girl (been there, done that).


----------

